# what if i dont do tummy time?



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

My 2 1/2 month old doesn't like being on his tummy. He cries and kicks like crazy... I told my ped i didn't do tummy time and he said my baby wouldn't learn to roll over.... does it matter?? advice, please?


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

At that age, my babe hated it too. Around 3.5-4 months old she began to tolerate it much better. She learned to role over and crawl right on time, no problems.

We didn't push it, she just one day decided it wasn't pure torture to be on her belly.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't really know the answer...but I have to think, not *everyone* does tummy time, I don't know if my mom did with me... Everyone grows up being able to roll over! I think it may be pushed more in terms of avoiding "flat-head", which can happen with certain babies who are a bit prone to it, if they are laying on their backs too much. The babies I've known of who got flat-head were the type of baby that could be left lying on a blanket on a floor for long periods - really easy-going babies who weren't longing to be held all the time. So they were spending awake hours on their backs as well as sleeping.

TOtally anecdotal, I'm no expert . . .


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i never did it cuz my lo hated it then just before he turned 3 monthes he learned to roll onto his tummy and now if i am not holding him he will roll onto his tummy and do early crawling stuff. i did try tummy time once when he was 6 weeks old and he rolled over onto his back. he never had to learn it he just did it and so tummy time wasn't an optiobn anyway since he didn't want to stay on his tummy. i think tummy time is not needed and if you wear your baby in a carrier they exercise the same muscles or so i have read


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

DD hated it too so we never did it. She started rolling over on her own around 2 and 1/2 months. Now she's a rolling fool!


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

I think the big issue with tummy time is head shape (or plagiocephaly - back-to-sleep camaign funny lookin' noggins). I had a plagio baby - my #3. I to this day don't believe it was only back-to-sleep but pure genetics (his skull, the shape, size that he was born - he had a huge head from brith, and still has a huge head) that contributed to his funny lookin' noggin (and the subsequent helmet).

If babe doesn't like it at 2 months - wear your baby, don't leave too often in carseats, co-sleep (my babes were more side sleepers as co-sleepers, easier to nurse) - and try again at 4, 5 or 6 months.

Mycurrent babe (#4) didn't do anything too different than #3 (funny noggin' kid) other than he spent a heck of a lot less time in the carseat and more time in a wrap - his head is fine - I think genetics, and a 'good' shape of head from birth. He didn't really roll until 6-7 months - no tummy time, maybe, personality, maybe.

Either way - don't sweat it, wear your baby and look at his noggin every now and again.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

tell your ped he's a dork.
we never did tummy time since dd1 hated it. she learned to roll over and she's just fine.
how many adults that you know are still laying there trying to learn to roll over?


----------



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
how many adults that you know are still laying there trying to learn to roll over?


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

I never "did tummy time," and my ten-year-old is extremely athletic, and my seven-month-old is a quick-moving mobile demon. However, I did wear both kids pretty constantly. In other words, they didn't spend much time on their _backs_, either. Basically, I just wore them a lot, and when they squirmed to get down, I put them down. Shortly after that, they rolled and then crawled. But "doing tummy time"?







Uh, no.


----------



## mama2elisabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

My DD is 4 months old and still hates tummy time, so we just don't do it. I wear her most of the time like the PPs stated. I think her head is perfect







, and to me that's the biggest reason for babies getting ample tummy time. They *will* eventually learn to roll over. I do try her on her tummy a couple times a week to see if she's enjoying it yet. I'm sure at some point she'll have fun with TT, but until then I'm not going to force it. At this point, my job is to make her happy.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think instead of tummy time you should be shooting for not-back time. I have seen babies who spend too much time on their backs and their heads are all flopping around when they should be old enough to hold them up. If you carry your baby upright s/he will gain that head control and core body strength that s/he is supposed to be getting from tummy time.

And if your LO really hates being on his tummy, then putting him on it will really motivate him to learn to roll -- onto his back that is!


----------



## donttrustthesystem (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
tell your ped he's a dork.
we never did tummy time since dd1 hated it. she learned to roll over and she's just fine.
how many adults that you know are still laying there trying to learn to roll over?

LOL I totally agree! DD hated it too but at a certain point (can't remember how many months) she totally changed & wanted it...but she let me know & I just followed her cues, she sortof squirmed me into putting her in tummy time a month after I had given up on it.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
At that age, my babe hated it too. Around 3.5-4 months old she began to tolerate it much better. She learned to role over and crawl right on time, no problems.

We didn't push it, she just one day decided it wasn't pure torture to be on her belly.


Same here. I did keep at it, but not every day, and only for a few minutes. One thing I did was lay her on her tummy in her crib, and I sat in the floor beside her crib so she was at eye level. Then I could interact with her. But I'd still go long periods of time without really doing tummmy time. But, she also got held as much as she wanted. By 6 months, I had to keep going to her room at night and turn her back onto her back.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

don't forget that simply holding your baby chest-to-chest can be considered "tummy time." i didn't do official tummy time with my kids either but we held them so much that they gained neck & back strength in other ways.


----------



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

My dd doesn't really like it, but she'll tolerate it when I actually do it. 5 minutes max though, then she gets mad







I do have a friend who didn't do tummy time with her lo and he's 11 mo and not crawling. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmama8824* 
My 2 1/2 month old doesn't like being on his tummy. He cries and kicks like crazy... I told my ped i didn't do tummy time and he said my baby wouldn't learn to roll over.... does it matter?? advice, please?

i never did tummy time. DD did sleep on her tummy, but i think even if she had not, i would've forgotten to do it much









but truthfully when they get a bit older and can actually push up on arms (3-4 months), it gets more natural to sometimes put them down on their tummies. and once they can sit up (DD sat at 5.5 months, before she really started to roll very much), they will lean themselves over and get on tummy or hands and knees.

but your DC will learn to roll over regardless as long as he's not living in his car seat, which if you're on these boards, i highly doubt he is!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
don't forget that simply holding your baby chest-to-chest can be considered "tummy time." i didn't do official tummy time with my kids either but we held them so much that they gained neck & back strength in other ways.

I forgot about that. I did that, and it is a great way to get some tummy time. I'd just lay on the floor or ona couch or reclining chair and lay her tummy down on my chest.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok good, so TT isn't all for rolling over. I wear him most of the time and I do these alternative exercises to help him learn to hold his head up, which he is awesome at, and he enjoys those. I wont push it but maybe try every couple of days. He just doesn't like stuff by his face like that, he turns his head repeatedly looking for a nipple because he thinks its a boob, i guess, then he just gets frustrated! True, some day he will learn to roll over, and it's not like tummy time has been around forever. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

You've gotten some good answers here - suffice it to say, that neither of my DC ever had "formal" tummy time and they do not appear to be stunted.







In fact, I think most people I know never did tummy time and their children are, by all accounts, developing normally.









I wish that the peds would just adjust their developmental timetables to account for the fact that when they were designed babies were routinely put on their tummies to sleep and so learned to roll earlier (kind of like the formula-charts, KWIM?). And has it occurred to anyone that the reason babies learn to roll off their tummies is because they don't like it?? (I actually think it's some other reason, but this seems plausible







).

I think it is true that babies often do spend too much time on their backs, but that's because they are too often not held enough. Doesn't sound like a problem for you







.


----------



## dandilion44 (Jul 10, 2007)

My friend didn't do tummy time with her DD and her DD is just now rolling over (10 months old). BUT, my friend didn't wear or even carry her baby a lot either and I think that makes a big difference as other posters mentioned. DS didn't like his tummy when he was that young either so I would lay with him on my chest, hold him lots and find other ways to strengthen those muscles. As his muscles developed, he began to like being on his tummy so we did more tummy time.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, my babe is 2 1/2 months. How much should be be able to hold his head up while on his tummy? Should he be doing "mini push-ups" by now?


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

Never did it, AND I never put him on his stomach, except once or twice.

My ds from birth would vomit if I put him on his stomach. So it was pretty much settled. He rolled over early enough, he learned to crawl at 5 months and took his first unassisted steps at 8 months and 1 week.

Babies will only get a flat head if they are laying on their backs for extended periods of time. My ds preferred to sleep on his left side after 6 weeks, and still does. I also held him often and used a carrier. He has a nice round head.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

2 1/2 months is very young. I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

"tummy time" is an invention of the recent mode of having babies sleep on their backs to prevent SIDS. The problem is that if baby is sleeping on his back AND he spends all day on his back, it slows development of motor skills. This is not such a big deal in itself because they _do_ eventually learn, but the other, in my mind greater, risk is that THEY END UP WITH A FLAT HEAD, which is quite unattractive and no, it does not necessarily rectify itself in the future. It stays flat.

If your baby does not sleep on his back, then I would not worry about it. If your baby does sleep on his back, then I would do as a previous poster said and _find ways of not having your baby on his back all the time_. This does not necessarily mean tummy time but may mean carrying him in a sling, for example.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmama8824* 
My 2 1/2 month old doesn't like being on his tummy. He cries and kicks like crazy... I told my ped i didn't do tummy time and he said my baby wouldn't learn to roll over.... does it matter?? advice, please?

utter rubbish! - My son hated tummy as well! He was quite happy to lay on his back though - we never did tummy time as it upset him so much - but he did roll over and what do you know - hes a running climbing little toddler now! hehe

What would your ped think of a baby who is held _continously_ in a sling - what about us TCC mums? lol - I bet your ped would say they would become vegetables! lol - But I think they are the strongest babies of all! I once read that for a baby, being held in a sling all day is the equivallant of horseback riding (which doesnt look like much but is actually pretty good exercise!)

Its good you are listening to your baby! - They dont like, you respect that! I wouldnt worry and you dont need to do tummy time - espeically if your lo hates it!


----------



## Lily Eve (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
tell your ped he's a dork.
we never did tummy time since dd1 hated it. she learned to roll over and she's just fine.
how many adults that you know are still laying there trying to learn to roll over?











Just what I was thinking too!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmama8824* 
Just out of curiosity, my babe is 2 1/2 months. How much should be be able to hold his head up while on his tummy? Should he be doing "mini push-ups" by now?

Our LO just started doing mini push ups MAYBE two weeks ago, just before she turned three months.

Rofl about adults just laying there, *riverundine*.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Neither of my boys liked tummy time so I never pushed it. DS1 skipped crawling but still walked on his first b-day. It *could* be because of the lack of tummy time. DS2 is not interested in crawling @ 9.5 mos. I do tummy time with him by laying him on my chest when I'm laying down and he likes it. If I put him on the floor for tummy time he's crying within a minute.

Don't worry, all babies develop on their own schedule and there isn't much you can do to change it.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't do tummy time. It's just seemed like an odd thing to do, making sure to have the baby on it's tummy for a certain amount of time each day. My dd learned to roll over "on time" and was crawling by 4 months so it obviously wasn't a major issue.

I think (but I could be wrong) that it's more important for babies that spend a lot of time on their backs (in buckets etc), to counteract the flat head issue. If you wear your baby a lot, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

My sons hated it too, we never did it. They rolled over just fine right on time


----------



## mama2rey (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree with pp's-tummy time is a recent invention of having babies sleep on their backs to avoid SIDS. So if you have a baby who sleeps on his/her back, and lays around on a crib, or in a carseat all day-yes you will have a baby with a flat head. If you wear your baby, hold him and lay him on your chest-obviously you won't have a child with a flat head!









My almost 3 month old doesn't like tummy time for more than a few minutes. I do tummy time with him not because I have to but because I do think it's good for his muscles to use them in a different way sometimes. I only do it for about 2-3 minutes and when I see it's no longer fun I roll him onto his back or pick him up.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
don't forget that simply holding your baby chest-to-chest can be considered "tummy time." i didn't do official tummy time with my kids either but we held them so much that they gained neck & back strength in other ways.

Ditto on both accounts. My LO has spent a lot of time on my chest with me reclining. She is 11 weeks old and started rolling over back to tummy early last week, and tummy to back late last week.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

It's a product of the "back to sleep" campaign.....trying to make up for the problems it can cause. Ds never had any formal tummy time...he slept on his tummy and did well with it, easily turned his neck, no smothering issues. I figured it was pretty much of a non-issue at that point...figured he got enough at night.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with the previous posters. I've actually been giving my 4.5 month old lots of tummy time in the past month or so -- because she loves it. Before that she'd only tolerate it for a few minutes. So far she's rolled 2 times. The second time she bumped her head and now, a week later, she still hasn't rolled again. I think she just likes being on her tummy so she doesn't have the motivation. And you know what, who cares? She's happy, I wear her, and she's strong.

I wish all these doctors would stop fussing about tummy time and start advising parents to wear their babies. I think that has way more benefits than forcing babies to lie on their tummies even if they hate it.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well last night he tolerated TT for about 5 minutes... and he rolled on his own. So, guess there isn't much to worry about. He can do it, he just doesn't like to.


----------



## guest~*~ (Jul 11, 2007)

We didn't do tummy time and our DD has always been ahead of the curve developmentally. She is 7 mos now.

Babies will roll over, sit up, pull to standing, etc when they are good and ready and in whatever order they see fit!


----------



## kelluna (Sep 10, 2007)

DD also had the problem where she spit up when put on her stomach, plus she hated tummy time, so I refused to do it to her. DD is later rolling over than many of her peers, but is finally doing it at 7 mo.--started about 10 days ago. She was sitting up long before rolling over (just before 6 mo.). I wear her all the time, and I wasn't really worried, even though she was a bit late. Bothered my MIL though.


----------



## McMomma (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
tell your ped he's a dork.
we never did tummy time since dd1 hated it. she learned to roll over and she's just fine.
how many adults that you know are still laying there trying to learn to roll over?

laughup

If he doesn't like it, don't do it. He'll learn to roll over. DS was a bit "late" rolling over and we did do tummy time. But I think he just had a hard time getting his big belly to roll with him at first.







Now he's rolling so fast I have to hurry to keep up! Gotta go!


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with the pps - though it's not so much that I think the tummy time campaign is terrible, it's just that I think doctors have created it to counter the problems they've also created through the combination of back-to-sleep and parents' tendency to leave their LOs in bucket seats all the time. So for a parent who's baby is always on their back, generally in the infant car seat, tummy time might be important.
For us, we never did it formally, although at a certain point (older than 2 1/2 months) DD really liked being on her tummy and liked rolling around on the floor. But DD slept on her tummy and never spent time in the bucket seat unless she was actually in the car. She was held, had lots of tummy-to-tummy time in her wrap, and exercised all her muscles when on the floor (not immobilized as in a bucket). She's always been very strong.

(On the other hand, I have a friend whose baby is virtually always in the bucket seat, from what I can tell. At 7 1/2 months, he's just beginning to roll one direction. I think maybe he could have benefited from tummy time... but more than that, I'd say he would have benefited from being out of his bucket carrier and held/worn more often!)


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
I forgot about that. I did that, and it is a great way to get some tummy time. I'd just lay on the floor or ona couch or reclining chair and lay her tummy down on my chest.

exactly, or on a breast feeding pillow (Boppy, Bosom Baby, whatever), and you lay so you're eye to eye with baby. I do this with ds on the couch, on the pillow, looking at me while I sit right in front of him on the floor. I keep one hand on him because he obviously could easily fall over if he kicked hard enough. Sometimes I do this with him for a long time and he's into it. But if you just put him flat down on his tummy he screams. Just put dc's little arms under him so he can practice pushing up, too.

pediatricians are so extreme, they don't explain all the easy, loving ways to do tummy time, like the above suggestions, instead of just abandoning the kid on his belly where all he can see is floor or blanket! I wouldn't like that either!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn't do tummy time. Wearing your baby can be counted as tummy time. I think that the whole "tummy time push" was done b/c people were leaving their babies in carseats so they never got neck strength. We did lay her on our chest for sleeping and also that can be counted too


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My babe hated tummy time. He learned to roll over and push himself up just fine once he was ready. If I tried to put him on his tummy, he would scream and cry. We left it up to him and occasionally used the Boppy as others have described doing and everything turned out ok.


----------

